# What will be the next "project" watch?



## BigHaole

I was just remembering when the Project GMT discussions started in earnest. The Kingston was still being delivered and the Project 300 had already been launched. I was surprised that a new project watch was being started, at that early state, but didn't argue, I just grabbed a spot in line. And that made me realize that, in another month, it will be 4 years since the last new project was started by MKII. Any thoughts on what the next project will be? When will it start? Who will be lining up for it? I hope I get my GMT before the next one opens up. Right now, I wouldn't be so quick to sign up, but if I were admiring my new GMT when the next plank opened, I'd probably be more willing to sign up for the next project.

I was curious what other people thought would be coming next.


----------



## matt.w

I would **love** a take on a white Explorer I. Love love love. Reintroduced Vantage, no date, Key West-style white/gilt dial?

WUS isn't letting me post the image because I'm a noob, so use your imagination


----------



## BigHaole

Hmmm...That reminds me, it's time to switch back to my white faced Explorer II, for daily wear. It must be getting lonely.


----------



## Politbeero

I am sure others have said this many times before and in many other threads. But here's hoping for a chrono...perhaps along the lines of RAF-issued mechanical two-button chrono...just my two cents..


----------



## POR901

I'd love to see a MKII version of the iconic 6239 Cosmograph Daytona......


----------



## Arthur

*What will be the next "project" watch?*



POR901 said:


> I'd love to see a MKII version of the iconic 6239 Cosmograph Daytona......


Those are beautiful watches, but honestly, I have never seen any of the "copies" that were even close. 
First off, movements are going to be a problem, the ETA 7750 Is going to disappear over the next couple of years, and there are no other modern tri-compax movements around. The old "pump pushers" we're very hard to keep water resistant, that's why Rolex abandoned them in favor of the screw down pushers. Another thing, the old Daytonas are manual wind, no date watches, not sure how that combo would sell today? 
Hate to disagree, because I think they are really beautiful special watches, just ones that are almost impossible to homage.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

*Re: What will be the next "project" watch?*



Arthur said:


> Hate to disagree, because I think they are really beautiful special watches, just ones that are almost impossible to homage.


But remember, the goal of MKII is not to simply copy, but to re-imagine, based on new technologies, while paying homage to the original. The look could be maintained, while substituting better modern options, such as a self-winding mechanism, or better pushers. But, the point you make about the 7750 is a very valid one, but there are some alternatives out there, such as the Eterna Caliber 39 and the Selitta SW500. Maybe we'll finally see a MKII with a Chinese movement...


----------



## Thieuster

*Re: What will be the next "project" watch?*

I would like to see a watch that steers away from the Rolex family tree. There are a lot of other 'fruit' trees with wonderful specimen: e.g. Heuer with lots of chronos and case shapes, Blancpain (Stingray chrono.....), or really something out of the box like a bullhead chrono. Perhaps not per sé, but just to give our mindset a swing!

Menno

Heuer Chrono... Autavia Viceroy...








Blancpain Chrono The Air Command...








Omega Bullhead... Totally 'en vogue' with the new Omega Rio 2016. 








Menno


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*

 Thanks, Menno. I'm lovin' that Heuer chrono myself.

I hope our other contributors remember that Bill's creations have also embraced a military or service or 'tool' - function, background or '_raison d'etre_'.

|>|>

p.s. And that Blancpain Air Command.... Sweet!


----------



## Elf1962

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*

I always thought Tactico (Crepas) did a nice job on their homage to the FF with their "Type Re". Would love to see what MKII could do.


----------



## Neily_San

What something inspired by the Seiko Spacewalk ?










Neily


----------



## NWP627

I can't wait [even though I have to] for this one to be released...again


----------



## Politbeero

Yeah, eagerly anticipating this one too...



NWP627 said:


> I can't wait [even though I have to] for this one to be released...again
> View attachment 6257697


----------



## JFingers

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*



Elf1962 said:


> I always thought Tactico (Crepas) did a nice job on their homage to the FF with their "Type Re". Would love to see what MKII could do.


I'm a big fan of this one. I think a dual register chrono like this one or the RAF chronos from the 70's would be an excellent branch.









(Pic from pinterest/google)

Both watches keep with the "military" ethos of MKII, as well.
Blue skies, y'all.

-only jake


----------



## JNH

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*

I prefer a dive watch with no day/date plain bezel, I guess am old school less is more.


----------



## NewHaven23

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*

I'd like to see Bill's take on the Speedmaster Pro


----------



## fastfras

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*



Elf1962 said:


> I always thought Tactico (Crepas) did a nice job on their homage to the FF with their "Type Re". Would love to see what MKII could do.


Wow! No idea this watch even existed, what a great looking piece. Must find one, soon.


----------



## Darwin

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*

Good luck with that... This was a limited edition by Tactico for a Spanish watch forum, if memory serves correctly.

Anyway, get in line!



fastfras said:


> Wow! No idea this watch even existed, what a great looking piece. Must find one, soon.


----------



## JFingers

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*



Darwin said:


> Good luck with that... This was a limited edition by Tactico for a Spanish watch forum, if memory serves correctly.
> 
> Anyway, get in line!


Affirm.

Here's some more pictures: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/tactico-type-re-7753-chronograph-vintage-look-pictures-844475.html

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## Packleader

I would like to see what Bill could do with a classic Smith's military watch like these

... or maybe the one that went up Everest in 1953:









Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Thieuster

Packleader said:


> View attachment 6468258
> 
> 
> I would like to see what Bill could do with a classic Smith's military watch like these
> 
> ... or maybe the one that went up Everest in 1953:
> 
> View attachment 6468330
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Packleader


That has been done by Eddie Platts. The Everest. I personally wouldn't be drawn into a 'Oh that watch looks better than the other homage' or 'Not really new, has been done already' sort of discussion.

Menno


----------



## TheGanzman

Frankly, *I* would like to see a REAL, correct, 5512/5513 NO DATE Homage in a more "modern" ~41-42mm size. Except for my recently acquired Steinhart 5513 "Comex" homage, they do NOT exist in nature. This one is great, save for the "missing" drilled lugs:


----------



## Elf1962

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*



fastfras said:


> Wow! No idea this watch even existed, what a great looking piece. Must find one, soon.


 I spoke with the people at Tactico (Crepas) a year or so ago and they said at that time the would be willing to sell one of these beauties from their 'private collection'.
I believe it wase around 1300 eur. I did not act but since then the dollar has done well making this a bit more reasonable......just sayin!


----------



## Thieuster

Oh that's nice! But -and have said it before in so many words- I prefer 'unchartered territory': something that hasn't been done before! Not an echo of Rolex' history and also not a watch that has been done by someone else.

Bill has the skills, we the patience! So I think that the next one should be something that knocks it right of the field: a chronograph (Bill's first) and with an engaging/appealing history. Not a Speedmaster Pro as suggested above... Omega is turning out 'special editions' (= homage) of the watch every 6 months or so.

Heuer, Bréguet, Blancpain had a few very inspiring watches in their collection in the past!

Menno

This, gentlemen, ticks a few boxes. Don't your think?


----------



## fastfras

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*



Elf1962 said:


> I spoke with the people at Tactico (Crepas) a year or so ago and they said at that time the would be willing to sell one of these beauties from their 'private collection'.
> I believe it wase around 1300 eur. I did not act but since then the dollar has done well making this a bit more reasonable......just sayin!


Really like the watch, any idea of the dimensions? Unlikely Bill would make this watch since Crepas it's recently produced. It's a special piece for sure.


----------



## BigHaole

TheGanzman said:


> Frankly, *I* would like to see a REAL, correct, 5512/5513 NO DATE Homage in a more "modern" ~41-42mm size. Except for my recently acquired Steinhart 5513 "Comex" homage, they do NOT exist in nature. This one is great, save for the "missing" drilled lugs:


I don't know if I would call 41-42mm more "modern", given that Rolex is still cranking their "modern" version of this out at 40mm. But, I understand your point and, as a man with a larger wrist, I would also like to see a high quality version in a larger size. I have a Tudor BlackBay, which I believe is 41mm and a little taller. It definitely has more wrist presence, which looks very appropriate for me, without looking oversized.


----------



## Elf1962

I know it's a bit of a modern design but how about a more classic variation of this beauty?


----------



## Thieuster

:-!:-!:-!:-! that bezel!

Menno


----------



## Elf1962

That's what I'm talkin about


----------



## Packleader

I'm thinking a Smith's military watch, a Tag Heuer Monaco, or a Cartier tank. (Personally, I don't don't care if there have been other homages or if newer versions of the watches are still in production).

I know the tank would be a different direction for MKII, but it was a tool watch after all.









Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## 66Cooper

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*



Elf1962 said:


> I always thought Tactico (Crepas) did a nice job on their homage to the FF with their "Type Re". Would love to see what MKII could do.


Wow!!! I really wish you did not post that. The want is strong with that one.


----------



## NWP627

Thieuster said:


> Oh that's nice! But -and have said it before in so many words- I prefer 'unchartered territory': something that hasn't been done before! Not an echo of Rolex' history and also not a watch that has been done by someone else.
> 
> Bill has the skills, we the patience! So I think that the next one should be something that knocks it right of the field: a chronograph (Bill's first) and with an engaging/appealing history. Not a Speedmaster Pro as suggested above... Omega is turning out 'special editions' (= homage) of the watch every 6 months or so.
> 
> Heuer, Bréguet, Blancpain had a few very inspiring watches in their collection in the past!
> 
> Menno
> 
> This, gentlemen, ticks a few boxes. Don't your think?
> View attachment 6470874


Menno,
That certainly ticks more than just a few boxes however I would prefer it to be just a little less colorful. :think:
N


----------



## BigHaole

Elf1962 said:


> I know it's a bit of a modern design but how about a more classic variation of this beauty?


If only a Grand Seiko movement were available to 3rd party assemblers...


----------



## Thieuster

NWP627 said:


> Menno,
> That certainly ticks more than just a few boxes however I would prefer it to be just a little less colorful. :think:
> N


The Viceroy version of the Heuer is less colorful - although I have confess that the colors are the main attraction for me!

Menno


----------



## Packleader

I love all of the ideas so far.
But if we could all get behind one watch, maybe Bill would actually create it.

If he could something like this in stainless steel, I'd be the first to put my money down:








And just imagine how it would look with little tank wheels etched into the sides of the brancards... beautiful!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## powerband

Packleader said:


> I love all of the ideas so far.
> But if we could all get behind one watch, maybe Bill would actually create it.
> 
> If he could something like this in stainless steel, I'd be the first to put my money down:
> 
> View attachment 6567554
> 
> And just imagine how it would look with little tank wheels etched into the sides of the brancards... beautiful!
> 
> Cheers,
> Packleader


I'm totally down with a tank watch. Maybe a manual movement.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*


----------



## BigHaole

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*



White Tuna said:


> View attachment 6636722


next - nekst/ - _adjective_





*2*. coming immediately after the present one in order, rank, or space.
"the woman in the next room"

synonyms:following, succeeding, upcoming, to come More

I'm assuming that the Key West will eventually get finished.


----------



## Packleader

powerband said:


> I'm totally down with a tank watch. Maybe a manual movement.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


+1 for the manual movement.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## powerband

*What will be the next "project" watch?*

The MKII logo looks very good on the dial of a tank watch. This would be a great project for a dress watch in the MKII rotation. The first pilot watch in history -- worthy of an MKII homage. I'll take two in a manual wind, please.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## POR901

*Re: What will be the next "project" watch?*

Similar design to the Vantage.....


----------



## Thieuster

*Re: What will be the next "project" watch?*

Last Saturday, I met a fellow TR3 owner from Saint Louis, USA. He was wearing a Submariner. So it's a small step from cars to watches, as you can imagine! He told me that he also owns a Bell & Ross M1. Like the Heuer/Sinn military watch with the Lemania 5100 movement...

I have said above, that I would prefer a totally new design a first for Bill. But, seeing that military watch gives me enough reason to advocate a design along this line with a modern interpretation of the 5100 movement!

Menno


----------



## Arthur

That is a really nice watch. Only problem would be the movement. Not sure which one, although this configuration would be either an ETA 7750 or 7753. Getting hard to get and not sure how long they will be available. Also don't know what a viable alternative to the ETA 7750 family would be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

Yes the movement would be a problem. But I somehow remember something about Sinn and Damasko(?) working together on a new movement. Then there was the Time Factors quartz edition of the Lemania 5100

Menno


----------



## BigHaole

Thieuster said:


> Yes the movement would be a problem. But I somehow remember something about Sinn and Damasko(?) working together on a new movement. Then there was the Time Factors quartz edition of the Lemania 5100


I think it's time for Bill to use a Chinese or Japanese movement and teach the swiss that high quality watches don't have to have swiss movements. Consider that payback for staying "neutral" in WWII!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Thieuster said:


> ...Then there was the Time Factors quartz edition of the Lemania 5100
> 
> Menno


Referring to this one?


----------



## Thieuster

Yes! Thanks for posting that. I know it's a homage as well, but I like the way TimeFactors has overcome the problem with thr 5100

M.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Here's a Q & D of the chronograph function in action. It's my favorite watch for planes, trains and.....

If Bill ever made a watch like this, it might supplant my Graywater as my # 1 MKII....










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholas J.

Panerai Looks Meet Rolex Tech in Rare Ref. 6152-1 Military Watch - Bloomberg

Gilt lettering on a black/green or black/blue sandwich dial, gilt hands, do away with the crown protector. Maybe make it smaller than 47mm. Instant masterpiece with military cred, while being significantly cool yet rare enough to justify Bill's efforts.


----------



## Nicholas J.

https://watchxchange.london/blogs/w...e-panerai-radiomir-3646-type-d-kampfschwimmer

Or this, the Project Kampfschwimmer. With the engravings on the back? Absolute knockout.


----------



## SirHenry

*Re: What will be the next project watch?*



66Cooper said:


> Wow!!! I really wish you did not post that. The want is strong with that one.


Such a beautiful watch! I would love to see something similar&#8230;


----------



## calwatchguy

I'd love to see a Mk II original personally. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much

I know this isn't steering too far from the Rolex tree but what about a Tudor Snowflake?









Although, with the Tudor Heritage line, Tudor could release one themselves at any given moment


----------



## longstride

The Heuer Bund...








(lifted image)

...Also, MKII (Bill) should look at doing an original watch design as opposed to a Homage.


----------



## WhatATool

TheGanzman said:


> Frankly, *I* would like to see a REAL, correct, 5512/5513 NO DATE Homage in a more "modern" ~41-42mm size. Except for my recently acquired Steinhart 5513 "Comex" homage, they do NOT exist in nature. This one is great, save for the "missing" drilled lugs:


+1 for a 40mm 2-liner 5513 homage with drilled lugs and bwg9 lume.


----------



## David Woo

calwatchguy said:


> I'd love to see a Mk II original


this.


----------



## Packleader

Of the suggestions that we have in this thread so far, the tank and Pan concepts are my favorites.
(Thanks to Nicolas J. for the Pan idea).

I'm not really looking for another Rolex homage at this point.

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## Chromejob

*What will be the next "project" watch?*



calwatchguy said:


> I'd love to see a Mk II original personally.


Hear, hear.



Obsessed Much said:


> I know this isn't steering too far from the Rolex tree but what about a Tudor Snowflake?
> 
> Although, with the Tudor Heritage line, Tudor could release one themselves at any given moment


Meh. Lots of people do these. Someone did a nice one with Steinhart recently.

Ditto the Panerai homages.



WhatATool said:


> +1 for a 40mm 2-liner 5513 homage with drilled lugs and bwg9 lume.


Meh². I have an Ollech & Wajs 5512/5513 maxi-dial homage in a nice little case that I wear on my right wrist, McQueen style. In fact, Mk II's riveted bracelet suits it beautifully. It's not in BGW9 though.

Frankly, I feel Mk II's tapped out all the sub-like dive watch homage territory. The Kingston, Nassaus, a water resistant Key West, the Fulcrum, the next version of the Fifty Fathoms,... I know this is Bill's passion, but the Mk II moniker implies military applications. An homage to a WWII or even WWI watch would be nifty.

A tank, even a Reverso, would be cool ... maybe WW I influenced version?


----------



## m.and

In keeping with the "sans crown guard" vintage diver theme, I would love to see a Mk II version of the Seiko 62MAS from the 60's. It could even use the same NE15/6R15 as the Hawkinge.








Photo credit: Thieuster

I also remember reading years ago that Bill had purchased several ETA 2804 hand wind movements for a future project. How about Mk II's take on the Hamilton GG-W-113. Especially the version with the thin font.








Photo credit: Myron


----------



## Mikede

Hamilton chrono-matic!


----------



## dtrain

Never knew it existed, yes !!


----------



## cuthbert

By Chromejob's command I post here my idea.

I do have a rare Longines 7750, one of the first Valjoux 7750 ever produced, definitely a toolwatch movement: 17 jewels, no decoration, not even signed. I bought it on ebay Switzerland many years ago because I am a fan of the brand and I love pilot and or racing chronographs.

I posted a pic here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/mkii-hawkinge-review-perfection-3402482-9.html

After some research I found out that Longines supplier the Israeli Air Force with those chronographs in the late 70s, other examples do exist:










Even more disconcerting is that this military Longines is the carbon copy of the 1977 Heuer Montreal:

OnTheDash - The definitive guide to Heuer

https://heuerville.wordpress.com/2012/05/05/heuer-montreal-750-503n-convex-case/

Besides the dial that is taken by another early 7750 Heuer, the Pasadena:

OnTheDash - The definitive guide to Heuer

7750 Series Montreal & Pasadena - Research Results

I ironically call it the "Longheuer Montradena" because of that...I think it would be a good candidate for a MkII reissue because it's definitely a military chronograph (the Montreal was also used in space by an Hungarian cosmonaut in the early 80s), its design fits nicely MkII's image IMO, and getting 7750 or Sellita SW500 is still easy, the watch is imposing in terms of weight and finish of the case (the bracelet not so much).


----------



## Chromejob

*What will be the next "project" watch?*

Thanks. I had forgotten that chronos were suggested from page 1 of the thread. ... Heuer Autavia, Heuer Bund,... I wondered about the Porsche Design chrono that SAS BAMF Peter Skellen wore in WHO DARES WINS (us title: The Final Option). I think others have told me that this watch/design was made by ... Orfina? ... but several makers released black 3-dial chronos for military use. Bill might have to source a quartz movement to keep costs down, but I think the forum has entertained the reality of a good quartz movement to power a 70s, 80s, 90s homage military chrono.


----------



## cuthbert

Chromejob said:


> Thanks. I had forgotten that chronos were suggested from page 1 of the thread. ... Heuer Autavia, Heuer Bund,... I wondered about the Porsche Design chrono that SAS BAMF Peter Skellen wore in WHO DARES WINS (us title: The Final Option). I think others have told me that this watch/design was made by ... Ortina? ... but several makers released black 3-dial chronos for military use. Bill might have to source a quartz movement to keep costs down, but I think the forum has entertained the reality of a good quartz movement to power a 70s, 80s, 90s homage military chrono.


Orfina...of course I have one!









This one was restored by Orfina for quite a lot of money (1200 francs) but it's still my favourite watch along with the Longheuer Montradena. However it is still in production for what I understand (by Eterna, not Orfina anymore) so I don't think it's a good candidate for a MkII, same thing for the Heuer Bund ( already made by Seagull and by Zenith as CP-2 chronometer). Also to be honest I won't spend money for a quartz chronograph, I already have a Seiko Giugiaro and for me it's hard to imagine I can find one better.


----------



## Sdengr

Speaking of Military Chronos,

How about a Yao version of the Military Breitling Ref 817 issued to Italian Helo pilots and Paratroopers in the 70\s?









Or along the same lines something akin to the legendary Heuer Bund?


----------



## Sdengr

Chromejob said:


> Thanks. I had forgotten that chronos were suggested from page 1 of the thread. ... Heuer Autavia, Heuer Bund,... I wondered about the Porsche Design chrono that SAS BAMF Peter Skellen wore in WHO DARES WINS (us title: The Final Option). I think others have told me that this watch/design was made by ... Ortina? ... but several makers released black 3-dial chronos for military use. Bill might have to source a quartz movement to keep costs down, but I think the forum has entertained the reality of a good quartz movement to power a 70s, 80s, 90s homage military chrono.


Literally just read this after I made my post. Guess I should use the search function more often


----------



## cuthbert

Sdengr said:


> Speaking of Military Chronos,
> 
> How about a Yao version of the Military Breitling Ref 817 issued to Italian Helo pilots and Paratroopers in the 70\s?
> 
> View attachment 11282922
> 
> 
> Or along the same lines something akin to the legendary Heuer Bund?
> View attachment 11282930


These were all the standard NATO chronographs before the Lemania 5100 was adopted: they were made by many makers (Lemania, Heuer, Leonidas, Breitling, Zenith), in Italy they were known as "cronometri CP-2" (CP-1 was the earlier model), Zenith recently reissued it:

Zenith Heritage Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Vintage-Style Pilot Chronograph Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch

So again IMO not suitable because of the competition, on the other side the first generation 7750 (Heuer, Longines, Zodiac, LeJour...they were made by different brands, or better it's more likely they were made by Valjoux for different customers) were among the last mechanical watches that were really issued to military forces, the last ones were as discussed the Lemania 5100s that were issued from 1978 to the early 2000s, but being the 5100 killed off by Swatch it's not possible to make a homage of those watches.

For those who are interested, this is a good article:

http://brown-snout.com/horology/art...esign_chrono/orfina_porsche-design_chrono.pdf


----------



## 15minprior

cuthbert said:


> By Chromejob's command I post here my idea.
> 
> I do have a rare Longines 7750, one of the first Valjoux 7750 ever produced, definitely a toolwatch movement: 17 jewels, no decoration, not even signed. I bought it on ebay Switzerland many years ago because I am a fan of the brand and I love pilot and or racing chronographs.
> 
> I posted a pic here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/mkii-hawkinge-review-perfection-3402482-9.html
> 
> After some research I found out that Longines supplier the Israeli Air Force with those chronographs in the late 70s, other examples do exist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more disconcerting is that this military Longines is the carbon copy of the 1977 Heuer Montreal:
> 
> OnTheDash - The definitive guide to Heuer
> 
> https://heuerville.wordpress.com/2012/05/05/heuer-montreal-750-503n-convex-case/
> 
> Besides the dial that is taken by another early 7750 Heuer, the Pasadena:
> 
> OnTheDash - The definitive guide to Heuer
> 
> 7750 Series Montreal & Pasadena - Research Results
> 
> I ironically call it the "Longheuer Montradena" because of that...I think it would be a good candidate for a MkII reissue because it's definitely a military chronograph (the Montreal was also used in space by an Hungarian cosmonaut in the early 80s), its design fits nicely MkII's image IMO, and getting 7750 or Sellita SW500 is still easy, the watch is imposing in terms of weight and finish of the case (the bracelet not so much).





Chromejob said:


> Thanks. I had forgotten that chronos were suggested from page 1 of the thread. ... Heuer Autavia, Heuer Bund,... I wondered about the Porsche Design chrono that SAS BAMF Peter Skellen wore in WHO DARES WINS (us title: The Final Option). I think others have told me that this watch/design was made by ... Ortina? ... but several makers released black 3-dial chronos for military use. Bill might have to source a quartz movement to keep costs down, but I think the forum has entertained the reality of a good quartz movement to power a 70s, 80s, 90s homage military chrono.





cuthbert said:


> Orfina...of course I have one!
> 
> View attachment 11280186
> 
> 
> This one was restored by Orfina for quite a lot of money (1200 francs) but it's still my favourite watch along with the Longheuer Montradena. However it is still in production for what I understand (by Eterna, not Orfina anymore) so I don't think it's a good candidate for a MkII, same thing for the Heuer Bund ( already made by Seagull and by Zenith as CP-2 chronometer). Also to be honest I won't spend money for a quartz chronograph, I already have a Seiko Giugiaro and for me it's hard to imagine I can find one better.
> 
> View attachment 11280578
> 
> 
> View attachment 11280594
> 
> 
> View attachment 11280626
> 
> 
> View attachment 11280642


I just wanted to piggyback off the era of Valjouxx 7750 discussion! My "turbo" chronograph I picked up when I was stationed in Germany.


----------



## cuthbert

Yes that's another of those early 7750, the dial looks like a Montreal one (besides the "Turbo")...when did you buy it?


----------



## Chromejob

cuthbert said:


> Orfina...of course I have one!
> 
> This one was restored by Orfina for quite a lot of money (1200 francs) but it's still my favourite watch along with the Longheuer Montradena. However it is still in production for what I understand (by Eterna, not Orfina anymore) so I don't think it's a good candidate for a MkII, same thing for the Heuer Bund ( already made by Seagull and by Zenith as CP-2 chronometer). Also to be honest I won't spend money for a quartz chronograph, I already have a Seiko Giugiaro and for me it's hard to imagine I can find one better.


Yes, yes, YES! Love the watches and the photos. Merci, grazie, danke, tak.



Sdengr said:


> Speaking of Military Chronos,
> 
> How about a Yao version of the Military Breitling Ref 817 issued to Italian Helo pilots and Paratroopers in the 70\s?
> 
> Or along the same lines something akin to the legendary Heuer Bund?


As Austin Powers said, "Yeah baby, yeah!" The military issue and tool chronograph watch connection. :rocks:

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## cuthbert

Chromejob said:


> Yes, yes, YES! Love the watches and the photos. Merci, grazie, danke, tak.


This is an excellent website with a lot of info regarding the Lemania 5100 and the various military chronographs powered by this movement, as you can see besides the Tutima they are all based on more or less two cases (PD and Heuer/Longines derived), but they were made by Arctos, Wempe, Sinn, PD, Orfina, Lemania most of them were just branded "military chronograph":









Untitled Document

It appears they were made with parts out of the same bin, particular this case was used by Arctos, Tenwe, Sinn as 156 (I have one in Titanium branded Bell and Ross) , Heuer and Lemania for the Italian Air Force (the successor of the CP2).

7750 were issued to some Air Forces before the 5100, I have seen a LeJour Pasadena issued to an Arab Air Force with day in Arabic, an Heuer made for some South American Air Force (they previously issued the Cal 12 Autavia to the Argentinians) and I also think the Porsche Design 7750 was issued to somebody, one like this one:


----------



## 15minprior

cuthbert said:


> Yes that's another of those early 7750, the dial looks like a Montreal one (besides the "Turbo")...when did you buy it?


I bought it December 2015, met up with the seller from chrono24 in Wiesbaden.


----------



## cuthbert

norcimmus said:


> I bought it December 2015, met up with the seller from chrono24 in Wiesbaden.


Ok I thought you bought it in Germany in the late 70s/early 80s.


----------



## Darwin

Love my Lemania 5100 powered Sinn 140/142


----------



## 15minprior

cuthbert said:


> Ok I thought you bought it in Germany in the late 70s/early 80s.


Lol, I wasn't alive during that era. Unfortunately, I don't have much information other than that the watch belonged to the seller's father. Wish I could source the original bracelet, until then I have a Crown & Buckle leather strap to replace the NATO strap.


----------



## calebk

This thread is exciting not only because of the potential to 'spot' the next MKII, but also because it's a treasure trove of military-watch history! Keep it coming!


----------



## cuthbert

calebk said:


> This thread is exciting not only because of the potential to 'spot' the next MKII, but also because it's a treasure trove of military-watch history! Keep it coming!


I hope Mr. Yao will find it interesting as well.

I would have another chronograph to recommend, but this is tough as it would be necessary to have have a special movement, it's the Lemania mono-pusher for the Swedish Air Force:










The same asymmetric case was also used for the single pusher Lemania for the RAF, this one with a chrono minute subdial:










Late they made a more standard version with two pushers:










Unfortunately the only company to my knowledge that modify 7750s to be used as monopushers is Hanhart, but I don't know if they sell movements to third parties.


----------



## Sdengr

cuthbert said:


> I hope Mr. Yao will find it interesting as well.
> 
> I would have another chronograph to recommend, but this is tough as it would be necessary to have have a special movement, it's the Lemania mono-pusher for the Swedish Air Force:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same asymmetric case was also used for the single pusher Lemania for the RAF, this one with a chrono minute subdial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late they made a more standard version with two pushers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the only company to my knowledge that modify 7750s to be used as monopushers is Hanhart, but I don't know if they sell movements to third parties.


The RAF single pusher Lemania looks killer, the two pusher variant looks to really exaggerate the lopsided case for some reason.


----------



## rudarb2990

Fair to say that Bill's 'Circle Y' military pieces have done quite well. Seeing that he has launched the Hawkinge-a reboot of the Quad 10-I would love to see a Milsub/LRRP redux. I love mine and I still say its the best milsub homage on the market, but if the case size was brought down to 40mm and there were some welded bars for the NATO band that would be awesome!! Some of the key west style lettering for the water resistance would be a nice touch.

I agree though that a chronograph is probably on the horizon...seems like a logical progression.

An even better question, will Bill ever use real acrylic double dome crystals??? That would take these to the next level.


----------



## heebs

rudarb2990 said:


> Fair to say that Bill's 'Circle Y' military pieces have done quite well. Seeing that he has launched the Hawkinge-a reboot of the Quad 10-I would love to see a Milsub/LRRP redux. I love mine and I still say its the best milsub homage on the market, but if the case size was brought down to 40mm and there were some welded bars for the NATO band that would be awesome!! Some of the key west style lettering for the water resistance would be a nice touch.
> 
> I agree though that a chronograph is probably on the horizon...seems like a logical progression.
> 
> An even better question, will Bill ever use real acrylic double dome crystals??? That would take these to the next level.


Oh man. A "proper" sized milsub homage from MkII would be a game changer. A domed sapphire like what we are seeing on some other brands would be pretty incredible (check Magrette Waterman, Oris 65). I've had the good fortune to own a couple LRRP variants (milsub, custom build GMT) and test drive a fellow forum member's LRRP 48 as well. A 40mm version would relegate a lot of my current rotation to the surplus pile.


----------



## the pearl

im in on the 300!


----------



## gwold

Interesting post to Instagram today.


----------



## calebk

gwold said:


> Interesting post to Instagram today.
> View attachment 11347570


Ho ho.

Looks like an offshoot of the Paradive with no HEV, and a standard 0-60 dive bezel (as opposed to a 12h one) insert.


----------



## rudarb2990

I agree! It would truly be the 'king' of milsub homage pieces. I guess that is just Bill's way of making it his own and I still say its the best out there, but a few small details would put it over the top. Big fan of the doomed sapphire too-even a double dome plexi would be more accurate.


----------



## Airlock

How about a Fulcrum made from titanium?


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Really want that stingray II project to be completed and launched.


----------



## RDKNFD

Whatever it is, really looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Digitalone

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Really want that stingray II project to be completed and launched.


Anyone have any idea when that project will be completed and ready for sale. I have been trying to contact MKII but the Contact link on the site doesnt work.

Thanks


----------



## longstride

I would still love to see the Heuer 'Bund'.


----------



## Chromejob

Digitalone said:


> Anyone have any idea when that project will be completed and ready for sale. I have been trying to contact MKII but the Contact link on the site doesnt work.
> 
> Thanks


Nope. Nothing has been announced yet.


----------



## jupiterfang

Maybe a panda dial chronograph??
Always want a daytona


----------



## Semper Jeep

^ That would be awesome but can you imagine the wait time on the QC checks that a chronograph movement and all those extra hands and subdials from MKII would take? o|o|


----------



## ManualGearbox

*Re: What will be the next "project" watch?*

I'm calling it now: Flieger Nav-B

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Heuer Bund, Heuer Bund - Heuer Bund!!!!!!!


----------



## longstride

The 'Heuer Bund' ......! Could be MKII's first Chrono...!


----------



## ManualGearbox

Another shot from @thousandyardstyle - note the RTW hawkinge style crown









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

One more...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

Definitely a pilot configuration in the navb style. Different 2nd had from those like stowa...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

_*Boing!!! *_ Bouncing _this thread_ back from the archives, the following video reminded me of our discussion about great military-related watches in history that would make the next great Mk II project watch "Everest" to mount an expedition to. Watch this above-average Watchfinder & Co. video and see if you can see the model I'm referring to. (Often Watchfinder make videos discussing historic models, while displaying a modern descendant. NOT this video, they got hold of Heuer originals to see in exquisite detail while the narrator tells us the history of the brand's great contributions to watch history. ENJOY. )






Jump ahead to here to see the answer.


----------

